# Kitty litter v. pool filter sand



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Kitty litter varies in hardness, soak your choice of unscented plain kitty litter in water to see if it softens or not.

Cheaper than kitty litter and more attractive with its various gray/brown/tan shades is Safe-T-Sorb. $5 for 40 pounds from Tractor Supply which might be all you need for your new tank. Free shipping from Grainger's but it is now $14, I paid $5 a couple years back.


----------



## adamfish (Feb 3, 2015)

White substrate is a bad idea


----------



## jeepguy (Jul 24, 2013)

I used walmart brand cheap all natural kitty litter in one of my tanks. While it works just fine it is not for people who regularly rescape their tank. It makes a big, cloudy mess anytime disturbed and some bottom dwellers can even get it water born. It all settles right down if current isn't too strong, but if I were to use it again I would cap it with pfs.


----------



## rick dale (Feb 26, 2014)

*cheap substrate*

Check out black diamond blasting sand at tractor supply. A Lotta people use it. I do too.


----------



## tanaka (Jan 22, 2015)

jeepguy said:


> I used walmart brand cheap all natural kitty litter in one of my tanks. While it works just fine it is not for people who regularly rescape their tank. It makes a big, cloudy mess anytime disturbed and some bottom dwellers can even get it water born. It all settles right down if current isn't too strong, but if I were to use it again I would cap it with pfs.


 Not very worried about the mess since my intention is only to have a low cost high CEC substrate for plant growth outdoor using sunlight without fish. Tried using PFS and ended up with a big green mess even with osmocote tabs and liquid ferts. Overdosing metricide helped but doing it every day is too much.

Will try out a bag of Safe T Sorb also and see how it goes.


----------



## kelsier25 (Sep 16, 2013)

My 2 inexpensive substrates that have been excellent for plant growth and still look nice are Safe T Sorb and Black Diamond cap over MTS (Both already mentioned). I wouldn't let dirt intimidate - my first dirt tank is a 125g and it was simple to set up and very low maintenance. I like not having to worry about my substrate breaking down after a couple of years like the clay substrates tend to do.


----------

